# Kennel Cough & not eating



## HolyMoly (Jul 3, 2008)

My puppy has a bad case of kennel cough. She has been on medication for 3 days already and though she seems a little better she is not eating. She will not eat dry or wet dog food at all. I made her some unseasoned baked chicken that she will sometimes eat but it isn't very much. If your puppy ever had kennel cough how soon after starting the meds did the dog return to normal?

Also I have 4 other dogs, none are puppies. 2 of the other dogs have shown some signs of kennel cough and are currently on meds. The other 2 seem normal. Should I ask my vet for meds for the other two just incase? They are all up to date on their vaccinations. 

Also can a dog get kennel cough if they have already had it before?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

HolyMoly said:


> My puppy has a bad case of kennel cough. She has been on medication for 3 days already and though she seems a little better she is not eating. She will not eat dry or wet dog food at all. I made her some unseasoned baked chicken that she will sometimes eat but it isn't very much. If your puppy ever had kennel cough how soon after starting the meds did the dog return to normal?
> 
> Also I have 4 other dogs, none are puppies. 2 of the other dogs have shown some signs of kennel cough and are currently on meds. The other 2 seem normal. Should I ask my vet for meds for the other two just incase? They are all up to date on their vaccinations.
> 
> Also can a dog get kennel cough if they have already had it before?


How long has it been since she's eaten? It's possible she may just not be feeling good, especially if it's a bad case (as you mentioned). I'd suggest just calling into your vet's office though. That way you can get a definite answer and possibly some solutions to get her eating.

If your other dogs have not had their kennel cough vaccination then yes, they can easily get it regardless of how many times they've had it in the past. KC is much like colds in humans - very contagious between animals.


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to foster puppies (before my baby was born) and we had one that had kennel cough and didn't eat. It happens with bad cases because their throats hurt too much to swallow anything solid. Poor little guy. Anyway, I got him Chicken dinner babyfood and he LOVED it.


----------



## HolyMoly (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. We just got home from the vet and she gave the puppy some fluids and a refill on her meds. Hopefully she feels better soon, I might try the baby food tonight.


----------

